# Amount of gas left in bottle? Link...



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

http://camperlands.co.uk/store/erol...l=en&lr=&cr=countryUK|countryGB&start=20&sa=N

Third down on the RHS. 
"DESCRIPTION 
500 Manual Changeover

Designed for twin cylinder propane and butane systems. Supplied with everything required for propane and 4.5kg cylinders including gas level gauge, fitted to a high capacity regulator, 2 x 0.75 metre high pressure hose, bottle connectors, wall mounting bracket and LPG hose nozzle.

Optional 21mm clip-on adapter available for 7kg and 15kg butane cylinders."

I was reading another thread on gas and thought "Surely someone has a sensible gauge."

I am going to buy this one unless someone already knows better than I and can warn me off?

Thanks in advance,

Shen.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I don't know about warning you off, it depends on your requirements and expectations, but that gauge won't measure level. It works on pressure, so it will tell you if you will soon run out. Whether that is warning enough depends.

Depending on your cylinder size, an ultrasonic gauge is available to measure true gas level.

Dave


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

You have a Swift Royale and will probably have the same sort of gas set up as our our previous Swift Royale. 
Your gas locker probably takes 2x 6/7kg bottles and you will have a butane or a propane regulator (or 2).

We bought a twin gas cylinder switchover unit from gaslow and fixed it in the gas locker. you can attach 2 bottles (using 2 regulators) and when one is empty switch over to the other, removing and changing the empty at leisure. It will take either butane, propane or one of each.

You need to download the brochure at www.gaslow.co.uk.
See Switch 2, 01-5050 on page 4.

It won't tell you how much gas you have but when a bottle empties it is a 2 minute job to change to the full bottle.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Depending on your cylinder size, an ultrasonic gauge is available to measure true gas level.
> 
> Dave


I've seen mention of the ultrasonic guage on this site before but haven't been able to find one, can anyone steer me to it? I'm using a spring balance at the moment.

Frank


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

The answers are always on MHF 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-56572.html#56572
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-91064.html#91064
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-77968.html#77968

Dave


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Why do you need to know exactly how much gas is left.. ?
When the gas goes out.. the bottle's empty .. time to change over.. or head for the gas supplier. 

I can see the reason if you have refillable bottles or tank but not otherwise. :?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Whenever you have but a single metal tank or cylinder, refillable or not, because one is all you need.

Dave


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

A hot flannel is much cheaper and just about as reliable...


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

sng said:


> A hot flannel is much cheaper and just about as reliable...


I think it all depends how easy it is to access your cylinder - in my van you can only see the top of the (single) cylinder. So the ultrasonic is as least worth considering.

Regards Frank

and thanks for the info Dave


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*hot flannel*

Hi

Forgive my ignorance, but I thought hot flannels were used at child birth!

What's the connection here please, with gas and the flannel?

Rapide561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Place a hot flannel on the side of the bottle and condensation will form on and below the liquid level.. 

Why you need to know this I still don't know .. :roll: 

Assume you have only one bottle , If it shows say 10% .. what do you do.. ? Change it and loose the 10% or worry in case it runs out at 6 am when the shop is closed ? 
If you have two bottles you need never worry. I know some vans haven't got the space for two bottles but knowing the level of gas left how does this help unless its a refillable bottle .. or do you sacrifice x amount of gas every time it gets low ?


----------



## Shen (Jan 14, 2006)

Why do I want to know?

I tend to do most of my touring in more remote areas where there is not a supplier every few yards. So, if I am to be away for a few days and one of my tanks is low I'd rather change it out not quite empty than take the risk of running out. I want to set off with two full tanks you see. 

I also want an automatic change over system to save me getting out of the van with a northerly gale driving rain at me late at night in the pitch dark to change over a bottle... 

Fair enough? Seems verrrra reasonable to me... LOL

Shen

Who much prefers to stay warm and cosy. Done the wet cold thing, never liked it...


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Flannel*

Hi Jim

I wanted to know what the connection was with a flannel. Usually a hot flannel is present during child birth on old fashioned black and white tv programs! LOL LOL

But your answer was good.

Rapide561


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

:lol: More flannel...

The idea is to put something warm on the cylinder... the 'empty' part will feel warm whereas the part containing 'gas' will remain cold.

It's a rough and ready method that works if you have access to the bottle.

Hot flannels do have other uses, for more information contact Rapide 561


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

sng said:


> Hot flannels do have other uses, for more information contact Rapide 561


Seem to be going 'off topic' here.. this should be a new post .. " Hot Flannel Uses" however I have no experience of hot flannels .. I have attended the births of my five children and never a hot flannel in sight .. can you enlighten us Rapide 561 ? :wink:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Surfacing from a dream to be confronted by a smiling air hostess offering me a hot flannel is quite pleasant.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

But can she tell how much gas you have got in you? :lol:


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Hot flannel*

Hi

I once saw a black and white film where someone was about to give birth at home. (not my home - the one on the telly)

The grandma type person in the film said "put the kettle on and get some hot flannels!!!!!"

For years I though babies came from kettles!

Enough. No more flannel!

Rapide561


----------

